# [solved]Fehler beim Akualisieren

## rrbs

habe bei aktualisieren folgenden fehler und werd nicht ganz schlau draus, wie ich ihn weg bekomme.

habe schon ausprobiert ueber use das wegzubekommen aber leider ohne Erfolg.

```
emerge -uvatDN world

Unavailable repository 'calculate' referenced by masters entry in '/var/lib/layman/rasdark/metadata/layout.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies                                        

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-misc/curl from @selected

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-misc/curl" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/curl-7.40.0::gentoo USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -adns -idn -kerberos -metalink -rtmp -samba -ssh -static-libs -test -threads" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" CURL_SSL="nss openssl -axtls -gnutls -polarssl -winssl"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_axtls curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_polarssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    curl_ssl_winssl? ( elibc_Winnt ) threads? ( !adns ) ssl? ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_axtls curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_polarssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Last edited by rrbs on Sat Feb 21, 2015 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arfe

Die Lösung steht doch exakt hier:

```

( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_axtls curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_polarssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )

```

----------

## rrbs

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Die Lösung steht doch exakt hier:
> 
> ```
> 
> ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_axtls curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_polarssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )
> ...

 

hmm... ich stell mich wahrscheinlich total doof an aber ich versteh immernoch nicht, was da zu tun ist.  (((

----------

## Dorsai!

Ausgeschrieben steht dort,

"Wenn der ssl USE-Flag aktiv ist, dann muss exakt einer (und nicht mehr) der folgenden USE-Flags aktiv sein."

Du hast momentan sowohl curl_ssl_nss als auch curl_ssl_openssl aktiv, und musst dich für einen dieser beiden entscheiden und den anderen in einer Datei in /etc/portage/package.use/ deaktivieren.

PS: Oder auch in der /etc/portage/make.conf durch eine Variable. Zum Beispiel so:

CURL_SSL="-nss openssl"

Beides würde funktionieren.

----------

## arfe

 *rrbs wrote:*   

>  *arfe wrote:*   Die Lösung steht doch exakt hier:
> 
> ```
> 
> ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_axtls curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_polarssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )
> ...

 

Kannst Du kein Englisch?

----------

## rrbs

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *rrbs wrote:*    *arfe wrote:*   Die Lösung steht doch exakt hier:
> 
> ```
> 
> ( exactly-one-of ( curl_ssl_axtls curl_ssl_gnutls curl_ssl_openssl curl_ssl_nss curl_ssl_polarssl curl_ssl_winssl ) )
> ...

 

naja, ich bin zwar ein linux urgestein (erste Distri war LST u. DLD (1992), danach immer Debian), bin auch Mitglied der Debian org-Dev aber ich programmiere besser als ich engl. spreche. eher russisch  :Wink: 

mir fehlt halt noch das  wirkliche Verstaendniss fuer Gentoo wie das sich genau mit den uses verhaelt etc. (hab ich erst seit Anfang des Jahres.) 

dehalb muss ich ab und zu etwas dumm nachfragen.  :Wink: Last edited by rrbs on Sat Feb 21, 2015 2:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rrbs

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Ausgeschrieben steht dort,
> 
> "Wenn der ssl USE-Flag aktiv ist, dann muss exakt einer (und nicht mehr) der folgenden USE-Flags aktiv sein."
> 
> Du hast momentan sowohl curl_ssl_nss als auch curl_ssl_openssl aktiv, und musst dich für einen dieser beiden entscheiden und den anderen in einer Datei in /etc/portage/package.use/ deaktivieren.
> ...

 

Ich danke Dir. Nun hab ichs verstanden wie das gemeint war.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich würde mal schauen wie es überhaupt dazu kommt das zwei Flags im

CURL_SSL="nss openssl -axtls -gnutls -polarssl -winssl"

gesetzt sind. Vermutlich könnte eines der Flags via autounmask-Funktion mit in der package.use gelandet sein - wenn dem so ist würde ich das Flag dort besser wieder entfernen.

Normal ist die CURL_SSL Variable schon vom Profil gesetzt. Wenn man diese ändern möchte, dann kann man diese wie gewünscht in der make.conf setzen.

Beachte aber das dies keine inkrementelle Variable ist - man sollte nur das setzen was man aktivieren möchte, nicht aber Flags in dieser Variable deaktivieren.

Sprich, CURL_SSL="-nss openssl"

geht nicht (weil man Flags in nicht inkrementellen Variablen nicht deaktivieren sollte)

----------

## Josef.95

Schau zb via 

```
grep -Ri curl /etc/portage/
```

 wo das Flag gesetzt ist.

----------

## rrbs

Danke josef.95

habs gefunden und jetzt gehts

----------

